

Ask HN: Please review our (open-source) code sharing site - metachris
http://androidsnippets.org

======
metachris
A friend and I have been working on this website for sharing code-snippets for
the Android API for a few months now. Over the last weeks we made many
improvements and are preparing the next release of the source code. The
backend of the site is based on djangosnippets.org source ('cab'), with the
code being released under the BSD license.

We are trying our best to improve the website and to create a good user
experience. Please help us by letting us know what you think about the
project; we greatly appreciate any suggestions and feedback!

~~~
bockris
I'm working on several Android projects in my spare time. I'll definitely
check it out.

------
davidw
Seems a bit limited in scope.

~~~
Kejistan
I'm sure they'd love to hear some suggestions on what is missing.

Personally I think it looks great. Its hard enough to find code examples for a
specific framework. I certainly found that to be annoying when I was dabbling
with android. This definitely looks like a step in the right direction.

~~~
metachris
first, thanks for your feedback so far!

it's true that the site has a limited scope, but that can be a project's
advantage as well. a limited community makes it easier for users to find the
snippets interesting to them.

large code-sharing sites have just too many of them and are struggling with
organizing and accessibility issues. more specialized sites like
djangosnippets.org seem to attract quite a lot of visitors too. i think it's
worth a try!

we are currently working on various parts of the backend and would strongly
appreciate feedback, improvement ideas and feature requests. a forum seems a
bit of an overkill, and the uservoice page is not visited by many either.

